# New XP for you! Oh, wait...



## TarionzCousin (Mar 8, 2011)

... it's just telling you that one of your posts was quoted. 

Don't you hate it when this happens? I get a little excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and then: pfft.


----------



## weem (Mar 8, 2011)

My favorites are actually "mentions"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 8, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> ... it's just telling you that one of your posts was quoted.
> 
> Don't you hate it when this happens? I get a little excited
> 
> ...




Sorry, I don't have a community supporter account so I don't see that. 


Or maybe it's turned off...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2011)

weem said:


> My favorites are actually "mentions"




so, you hate that (at)weem?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 8, 2011)

I concur, I wish I could turn it off...


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 9, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Sorry, I don't have a community supporter account so I don't see that.
> 
> 
> Or maybe it's turned off...



Are you sure? Testing, one, two, five....


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 10, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> Are you sure? Testing, one, two, five....




Nothing here.  How about you?


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 10, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Nothing here.  How about you?



I had a notification for weem quoting me on March 7th, but nothing about your quote from the 8th.

Maybe it's you; you're special.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Mar 10, 2011)

I would like to turn off being notified of quotes or mentions. 

In addition, I see a lot of my posts quoted, but it does not show up, not sure why.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> I had a notification for weem quoting me on March 7th, but nothing about your quote from the 8th.
> 
> Maybe it's you; you're special.




would that be the short bus special? (just testing to see if you are notified about being quoted.)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 11, 2011)

Me thinks it's a Silver and Sienna username based functionality.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 11, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> would that be the short bus special? (just testing to see if you are notified about being quoted.)



Nope. Not any more.



Relique du Madde said:


> Me thinks it's a Silver and Sienna username based functionality.



Maybe it was. I haven't seen one mention notification since March 7th. Perhaps they turned it off after reading the slightly negative reactions in this thread.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 11, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> Maybe it was. I haven't seen one mention notification since March 7th. Perhaps they turned it off after reading the slightly negative reactions in this thread.






Let's test both the mention [MENTION=31304]TarionzCousin[/MENTION] and the quoting out...


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 11, 2011)

The mention showed up but the quote didn't. In my earlier post I meant quote, not mention. 

But it's good to keep an eye on these sneaky mods and their shenanigans.


----------



## fba827 (Mar 11, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> Nope. Not any more.
> 
> Maybe it was. I haven't seen one mention notification since March 7th. Perhaps they turned it off after reading the slightly negative reactions in this thread.




Well, a couple weeks ago (?) in a thread here in Meta, Morrus said was toying with a notification for when you're quoted.  However, after a day of testing he turned it off because it wasn't working right.

As far as has been indicated, he hasn't restarted that testing.  So maybe just some weird fluke?


----------



## fba827 (Mar 11, 2011)

fba827 said:


> Well, a couple weeks ago (?) in a thread here in Meta, Morrus said was toying with a notification for when you're quoted.  However, after a day of testing he turned it off because it wasn't working right.
> 
> As far as has been indicated, he hasn't restarted that testing.  So maybe just some weird fluke?





Here is a link to what I was talking about:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/301198-snazzy-new-subscriber-features.html

(that link indicated that a) it's just for subscribers and b) morrus was planning to uninstall it since it was acting buggy at the time)


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 12, 2011)

I was notified this morning of a quote. So it's buggy. Oh well. Life goes one.


----------

